# Local mallards



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 29, 2014)

I took this pic today while out checking out the snow. I thought it turned out pretty good.


----------



## GaHunter31602 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Those ducks ned to be shot*

The sign says no swimming.  They are trespassing.No No:


----------



## critterslayer (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 29, 2014)

GaHunter31602 said:


> The sign says no swimming.  They are trespassing.No No:


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 29, 2014)

GaHunter31602 said:


> The sign says no swimming.  They are trespassing.No No:



LOL 
They should be shot on the spot.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 29, 2014)

Gun $1000.00
Boat $4500.00
Waders $180.00
Decoys $60.00
Drake camo $200.00
Steel shot $20.00

Cost of shooting mallards in the city, over a loaf of bread.......
Priceless


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 29, 2014)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Gun $1000.00
> Boat $4500.00
> Waders $180.00
> Decoys $60.00
> ...





You didnt price the Yeti


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 29, 2014)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Gun $1000.00
> Boat $4500.00
> Waders $180.00
> Decoys $60.00
> ...



HEAR HEAR


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey, "That Guy" could hunt here, and never screw up.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wonder bread and an air rifle


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 29, 2014)

WOODIE13 said:


> Wonder bread and an air rifle



seasoned hunter I see.   Speaking from experience?!

I kid of coarse


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 29, 2014)

Learned it from J. Foiles, only banded birds though


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 29, 2014)

WOODIE13 said:


> Wonder bread and an air rifle


sunbeam works better. And that new Gamo does the trick


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 29, 2014)

Hint/Tip: roll the bread into little balls, toss it in towards the ducks. When the ducks tail flips up and his head is under, that's you chance!! Kill'm when they least exspect it!!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 29, 2014)

Another silent trick: small treble hook, rod n reel. Ball the bread up around the hook. Just cast it out and hold on. (Keep the drag tight, so they don't take flight)


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 29, 2014)

I like popcorn on a hook, just me though


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 29, 2014)

Corn works, but every waterfowler knows that using corn is baiting!!!!!!


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jan 29, 2014)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Gun $1000.00
> Boat $4500.00
> Waders $180.00
> Decoys $60.00
> ...


----------



## jeremyledford (Jan 30, 2014)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Another silent trick: small treble hook, rod n reel. Ball the bread up around the hook. Just cast it out and hold on. (Keep the drag tight, so they don't take flight)



So that's what happened to the redhead rnelson killed. You should really use stronger line.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 30, 2014)

jeremyledford said:


> So that's what happened to the redhead rnelson killed. You should really use stronger line.



I guess the cats out of the bag


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 30, 2014)

I swear I was trying to catch carp.........


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 30, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I guess the cats out of the bag



  the truth shall set you free


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 30, 2014)

So, if you catch the duck on the hook and then shoot him rather than reel him in.  Is it still wrong?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have shot them, then hooked them, and had them come back to life in an ice flow on the Potomac


----------



## jeremyledford (Jan 30, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> So, if you catch the duck on the hook and then shoot him rather than reel him in.  Is it still wrong?



If you kill him dead you're okay. I'd let you off. 

If he dives and I see you trying to reel when the drag stops screaming = ticket.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 30, 2014)

Live duck on a line........ Might be the new mojo!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 30, 2014)

Jerk bait


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 30, 2014)

This is seriously funny stuff.

DB


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 30, 2014)

Is this why "hunting over live decoys" is illegal?


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 30, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Is this why "hunting over live decoys" is illegal?



Its not a decoy I'm just walking my pet duck.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 30, 2014)

Not motorized


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 31, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Its not a decoy I'm just walking my pet duck.



It would be inhumane to not let your pet duck swim around. What a better time then when you are going duck hunting........


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 31, 2014)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Gun $1000.00
> Boat $4500.00
> Waders $180.00
> Decoys $60.00
> ...



Where are you buying all this cheap stuff at.?
Gun 2000
Boat 10,000
Decoys 129.9 a dozen for blue bills
Steel shot 30 bucks a box


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 31, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Where are you buying all this cheap stuff at.?
> Gun 2000
> Boat 10,000
> Decoys 129.9 a dozen for blue bills
> Steel shot 30 bucks a box



Can't afford to run with the big dogs. I gotta buy all the knock off stuff. 
10ft john boat
410 shotgun (single shot)
Old wind breaker I got at a yard sale

Top notch stuff right there.....


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh my dekes are home made, cut pictures out of the DU magazine and glued them on some poster board.  Talkin bout life like. Throw in the pet duck on a string now that's a spread!!!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 31, 2014)

If I could just get that duck on the line to quack when I need it too, I'll be in good shape!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 31, 2014)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Oh my dekes are home made, cut pictures out of the DU magazine and glued them on some poster board.  Talkin bout life like. Throw in the pet duck on a string now that's a spread!!!



HEY HEY NOW the duck on the rope is my patented pending idea.  I want royalties and credit when using my ideas.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 31, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> HEY HEY NOW the duck on the rope is my patented pending idea.  I want royalties and credit when using my ideas.



No problem, we can call duck commander also. We figure out how to incorp their logo on it..........Wooo Wooo man you yalkin bout the $$$ we'll make then.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 31, 2014)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Oh my dekes are home made, cut pictures out of the DU magazine and glued them on some poster board.  Talkin bout life like. Throw in the pet duck on a string now that's a spread!!!



  Take em to the UPS store and have them Blown up and then you will have some of them there oversized mallards!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 31, 2014)

Its settled.  I am going to buy some hatchling ducks and hand raise them.  I dont think the string will fly with ol Green Jeans.  
BUT! If I simply "train" the pet ducks to not swim off....  Well, You cant argue with that.  If it simply wont leave and isnt tied down?  That Sir's is an idea worth looking into.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sounds like a line off of Full Metal Jacket.

The ones that run are VC, the ones that stand there are well disciplined VC


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 31, 2014)

You can tell duck season is over around these parts!


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 1, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> You can tell duck season is over around these parts!



That is pretty much what i was thinking!


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 1, 2014)

Maybe you can tweak a bark collar and zap the duck when you want it to quack or if it starts to get too far.

DB


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 1, 2014)

WOODIE13 said:


> Sounds like a line off of Full Metal Jacket.
> 
> The ones that run are VC, the ones that stand there are well disciplined VC


  I love that movie!


Duckbob said:


> Maybe you can tweak a bark collar and zap the duck when you want it to quack or if it starts to get too far.
> 
> DB



maybe modify an extra small collar?  I must look into this.  Ya know, since I cant go hunting or anything...


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 1, 2014)

Man we gotta find some hobbies!!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 1, 2014)

Scrabble?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 1, 2014)

I was thinkin dominos


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 1, 2014)

hobbies?  Check out my thread in the Camping forum....  I know, I know,  leave the Duck forum you say???!!!  Yes, try it guys,  its a whole world out there...  Just try it,  its fun....
Camping forum-  Teardrop camper build


----------

